# Was soll ich nur kaufen???



## howmuchisthefish (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Die letzten Wochen bin ich bei meine Recherchen immer wieder auf dieses Forum gestoßen und da ich Foren schätze, erhoffe ich mir nun von Euch endlich die langersehnte Hilfe! |supergri

Demnächst wird mein Kindheitswunsch in Erfüllung gehen - das Angeln. Ich werde bald regelmäßig im Ausland angeln gehen. Nächstes Jahr fange ich erst mit dem Fischereischein an und daher habe ich wenig bis garkeine Ahnung vom Thema Angeln.

Es geht hier hauptsächlich um eine Kaufberatung für einen totalen Laien, also habt bitte Verständnis und Geduld bei doofen Fragen |supergri

Das Fischen und die ganzen benötigten Sachen können ziemlich verwirrend sein. Ich habe mich zwar ein wenig eingelesen und mich mit Anglern unterhalten, aber ich erhoffe mir hier möglichst neutrale Hilfestellung.

Los gehts: Ich möchte 2 günstige aber relativ gute Steckruten haben. Keine Teleskopruten! Dazu passende Rollen, mindestens eine Freilaufrolle.

Und ja, ich möchte das ganze Zeug im Internet bestellen. Eigentlich die ganze Ausrüstung.

Hauptsächlich sollen Forellen beissen. Dafür eine Seperate Spinnrute.
Dann eine weitere für Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen und nen kleinen bis mittleren Wels soll sie auch noch aushalten.
Also nur 2 Ruten!

Mein Budget je Rute, habe ich bei maximal 50-60€ angepeilt!
Am liebsten aber wären mir Rutenpreise von 40-50€. Denn gute und günstige Rollen brauche ich ja auch noch.

Ich dachte da bei den Forellen an ein Wurfgewicht von 0-30
und bei der anderen um möglichst viel abzudecken an ein WG von 30-60 oder 30-80.

So, und nun stolpere ich häufig über die Hersteller Cormoran, DAM und DAIWA.

DAIWA macht auf mich keinen besonders guten Eindruck. (Billigprodukt?)
Cormoran - die einen finden Preis/Leistung gut, schwören drauf und empfehlen sie weiter und die anderen raten strengstens davon ab!? Hängt wohl von den Erfahrungen und den speziellen Cormoran-Serien ab!?
DAM macht auf mich persönlich einen guten Eindruck, konnte aber noch nicht viel darüber in Erfahrung bringen?

BITTE!, steinigt mich nicht, wenn ich euch jetzt nen Haufen Links da lasse |supergri
Hier meine Vorauswahl, sagt bitte was dazu, sprecht für mich als Anfänger empfehlungen aus:
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37434_cormoran-topfish-forelle-2-70m-10-30g.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1...tsu-speed-bait-270cm-5-20g-2-teilig-150g.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1...su-soft-cast-ml-240-10-30g-2-teilig-151g.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37822_dam-steelpower-red-surf-3-90m.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_11738_pro-t-globaltele40-2-70m10-40g.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37606_daiwa-seahunter-x-seatrout-3-10m-10-40g-meerforelle.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37727_cormoran-black-master-spinning-2-70m-20-60g.html
-------------------------
http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37604_cormoran-black-master-spinning-2-70m-35-80g.html
-------------------------
http://www.asg-angelsport.de/angelr...cormoran-bull-fighter-x-spinnrute-20-60g.html

Darunter sind auch 2 oder 3 Teleskopruten, ja. Ich dachte mir eine dritte Rute die so günstig ist, dass deren Anschaffung nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt, könnte ich noch verkraften.

Bitte sagt was zu den verlinkten Ruten. Falls ihr mir von den verlinkten Ruten für meine Bedürfnisse wirklich keine Empfehlung aussprechen könnt, dann verlinkt mir bitte direkt andere Ruten, auch von anderen Shops. Ich müsste im Laufe dieser Woche bestellen.
Sobald ich mich bei den Ruten festgelegt habe, komme ich zu den Rollen.

Vielen Dank schonmal euch allen.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ok...ich versuch es mal, ohne mir die Links anzusehen.

Forellenspinnrute ist ohne Angabe von Ködern schwierig...generell derzeit sehr günstig und gut ist die Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX...in Deinem Fall dann wohl die mit 4-18 Gramm, also die hier, knapp über Budget: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...E-EVX-632ML-418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_p29621_x2.htm , aber gut für Barsch und Forelle mit genug Kraft für zufällige Hechte oder Zander.
Rolle gut und günstig ist die Ryobi Ecusima, für die Rute wohl als 2000er: http://www.bac-shop.de/ryobi-ecusima-vi.html . 

Beide Produkte habe ich selber.

Der zweite Part is nicht ganz so einfach. Ne Steckrute/ Grundrute für Barsch bis Wels geht nicht. Was geht is ne gute, günstige Karpfenrute. Die hier hab ich für gelegentliche Karpfenansitze, Hecht mit Köfi bis hin zum leichten Brandungsangeln. Is allerdings Tele, gibts aber auch als Steck: http://www.angeljoe.de/angelruten/teleskopruten/dam-super-natural-tele-carp--3702.html . Freilaufrolle, gut, günstig, robust und langjährig bewährt: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ywords=longbow&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0 .

Alle genannten Produkte habe und nutze ich selber.

Zu den Fragen: Daiwa ist alles andere als ne Billigmarke und allgemein gut. Cormoran ist bei Rollen der letzte Schrott, bei Ruten brauchbar.
DAM kenn ich bei neueren Sachen nur Ruten, die sind ok bis gut.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37434_cormoran-topfish-forelle-2-70m-10-30g.html

Mutmaßlich Schwabbelstock aus der Beschreibung. Lass es, falls Du mal Gummi fischst Schrott.

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1...tsu-speed-bait-270cm-5-20g-2-teilig-150g.html

Schon eher, aber für Deinem Budget. Allgemein waren/ sind Jenzi Ruten brauchbar bis gut in der Preisklasse. Ich habe zwei aus der Vorgängerserie (??) Avalon und die sind sehr brauchbar.

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_1...su-soft-cast-ml-240-10-30g-2-teilig-151g.html

Siehe oben.

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37822_dam-steelpower-red-surf-3-90m.html

Was willst Du mit ner Brandungsrute????

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_11738_pro-t-globaltele40-2-70m10-40g.html

Hmm? Für keinen Deiner geplanten Zwecke optimal...

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37606_daiwa-seahunter-x-seatrout-3-10m-10-40g-meerforelle.html

Für welchen Deiner Zwecke soll die sein? Das ist ne Mefopeitsche...nix für Süßwasserforellen normalerweise und für Karpfen und Co. auch nicht so richtig.

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37727_cormoran-black-master-spinning-2-70m-20-60g.html

Wofür? Spinnrute für Hecht und Zander, gibts aber besseres für den Preis?

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_37604_cormoran-black-master-spinning-2-70m-35-80g.html

Siehe oben.

http://www.asg-angelsport.de/angelr...cormoran-bull-fighter-x-spinnrute-20-60g.html

Siehe oben.

Wenn Du ohnehin neu kaufst und ziemlich genau weißt, wofür Du sie brauchst...lass solche Kompromisse und kauf was richtig passendes.

Oder Deine Anforderungen sind andere, dann gibts auch andere Empfehlungen.


----------



## feko (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hallo,ich kann dir nur raten,ein bischen mehr zu investieren.
Mie irgend einer günstigen Plastikrolle wirste auf Dauer nicht glücklich.
Ich würde dir auch raten,einfach mal mehrere Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen.
Und dann erst kaufen
Spinnruten lassen sich tlw auch hervorragend zum ansitzen nehmen.
vg


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Hauptsächlich sollen Forellen beissen. Dafür eine Seperate Spinnrute.
> Dann eine weitere für Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen und nen kleinen bis mittleren Wels soll sie auch noch aushalten.


Zunächst mal, herzlich willkommen im AB.
Eine  wichtige Info hast du uns vorenthalten, soll es mit Kunstködern auf die gelisteten Raubfische gehen und wenn ja mit welchen?
Dazu muss ich sagen, wenn auch Gummi-Tauglichkeit gewünscht wird, wird es schwer im genannten Budget etwas brauchbares zu finden!
Wenn es jedoch zunächst mal mit Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler losgehen soll, dann reicht dein Budget.
Dieses ist nicht weniger fängig, als das Jiggen und empfiehlt sich auch für einen Anfänger!
Dann sollte deine erste Kombi auf Barsch und Forelle gehen.2000er Rolle, 4-5 kg Geflochtene, Ersatzspule 0,20/22mm Mono.
Deine Zweite, auf die anderen Raubfische, samt Karpfen.4000er Rolle,mit 9kg Geflecht, Ersatzspule 0,28/32mm Mono.
Ich würde jeweils eine zweiteilige Steckrute wählen und die Finger von der Surfrute sowie den Teleruten lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



feko schrieb:


> Mie irgend einer günstigen Plastikrolle wirste auf Dauer nicht glücklich.



Mit irgendeiner nicht. Mit ner Ecusima und deren Klonen schon  .


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Schau mal ob du noch irgendwo ne Trend Majesti Carp 2,75 lbs findest, das sind Karpfenruten mit perfektem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für den Anfang. Kosten im Doppelpack 40 Euro. Einzeln glaub 30€. Ich fische 2 davon auf Zander, für das Geld perfekt! Gibt auch mehrere Threads hier dazu: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214287

Was auch nie schlecht ist für den Allroundbereich sind Feederruten, in deinem Fall so um die 100-120 g WG würd ich sagen. Damit kannst du neben deinen Wunschfischen auch auf kleine Weißfische angeln und zur Not auch mal ne Pose ranhängen.


----------



## feko (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hallo stoney,dann bräuchte er aber 4 Ruten.
2 Karpfenruten
1 Spinnrute Hecht/Zander
eine spinnrute Forelle /Barsch.

Deswegen hätte ich jetzt zu 2 mittleren Spinnruten tendiert,die man auch zum ansitzen nehmen kann,
und halt eine leichte spinne.
Gehe jetzt auch von 2 Ansitzenruten aus,da meist überall erlaubt,und daher auch oft recht sinnig.

Aber so ist das nunmal,viele Meinungen,und alle gehen weit auseinander =)
@ vermesser,die Rollen kenne ich nicht,aber wenn du die guten Gewissens empfehlen kannst,hat der Ersteller ja schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu den Rollen.


----------



## Schneidi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt ist s schwer das alles mit nur 2 combos abzudecken. Für forelle und arsch würde ich eine leicjte spinrute mit ca 5-15 wg empfehlen. Länge ca 2,4 m dazu eine 2000er stationärrolle. Gib bei der rolle lieber mehr aus als bei der rute. Beim zweiten set würde ich zu einer langen spinrute greifen (3 m) wurfgewicht ca 25-80 g. Damit kannst auf hecht spinfischen und auch zum ansitz auf karpfen hecht und zander ist die tauglich. Einen kleineren wels kannst du auch damit drillen (je nach rutenmodell). Dieses jahr hat jmd bei uns am baggersee erst einen 1,3m mit 20 kg mit einer 20-60g rute gefangen. 
Als rolle zum ansitz eine 4000 freilaufrolle und falls du auf hecht spinfischeh willst musst dir halt noch eine normale stationärrolle zulegen. Das geht zwar auch mit einer freilaufrolle aber ist wirklich nicht ideal. Die zweite kombo ist eben für alles ein kompromiss vom hecht spinangeln bis zum karpfenansitz. Fangen kann man damit sicherlich aber mit mehreren ruten machts sicher noch mehr spaß


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich sollen Forellen beissen. Dafür eine Seperate Spinnrute.
> Dann eine weitere für Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen und nen kleinen bis mittleren Wels soll sie auch noch aushalten.
> Also nur 2 Ruten!





howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Darunter sind auch 2 oder 3 Teleskopruten, ja. Ich dachte mir eine  dritte Rute die so günstig ist, dass deren Anschaffung nicht mehr ins  Gewicht fällt, könnte ich noch verkraften.





feko schrieb:


> Hallo stoney,dann bräuchte er aber 4 Ruten.
> 2 Karpfenruten
> 1 Spinnrute Hecht/Zander
> eine spinnrute Forelle /Barsch.



Er wollte 2 Ruten und wenns günstig ist ne dritte... Damit hätte er ne dritte günstige! Was ja aber nicht heißt, dass er nicht auch nur eine davon kaufen kann... 

Und klar, wenn er nicht nur auf Forelle spinnen will, sondern auch auf Hecht, wäre ne starke Hechtrute als Allroundrute vorzuziehen... aber davon hat er bisher nichts geschrieben...


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Moin...
Wie schon beschrieben: wird schwer, alles mit so "wenig" Geschirr abzudecken. Dennoch - eine Rute mit bis 30 g WG und eine bis 60/80 g stellt m. E. eine gute "Allround-Lösung" da.
Zu Daiwa (allg. nur gute hochpreisige Geräte, im mittleren Segment gibt's m. E. besser anderes) und Cormoran hat man schon "viel" (alles) gesagt. DAM war mal "die" Marke aus Deutschland schlechthin, wurde herunter- und fehlgewirtschaftet und ist jetzt wieder auf einem "aufstrebenden Ast" (Neustart 2003). Die Rollen sind m. E. mehr als brauchbar und stammen, wie andere auch, aus dem Haus Okuma (gehört auch wie DAM zur Svensen-Gruppe). Auch die Ruten sind wieder sehr brauchbar. Ähnlich (nur nicht so viel "auf und ab"  stufe ich Balzer ein. Insb. deren Ruten gefallen mir sehr gut.
Wenn Du meinen Rat lesen möchtest: Kauf nicht alles auf einmal und halte Ausschau nach Sonderangeboten, insb. Auslaufmodellen! Man vergisst auch schnell dabei das notwendige Zubehör: SChnur, Haken, Posen, Blei, wirbel, Hakenlöser etc.pp.!!!!
In Deinem Link-Sammelsourium findet man von leichter Spinnrute bis zur Brandungspeitsche alles...  Das Spektrum ist doch recht weitläufig....  :q
Darum - diese Rute:
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/914/dam+steckrute+impressa+60_laenge+3_0m_++wg+30_60g/73748/
Dazu diese Freilaufrolle:
http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrol...lle+cardinal+503i+free+runner_1189102_/38949/
und die Spulen mit 0,30 und 0,25 mm Monofil befüllt... (z. B. 
http://www.gerlinger.de/monofile/99..._300m_0_25mm+_+grundpreis_+0_027+_+1+m/85366/
http://www.gerlinger.de/monofile/99..._300m_0_30mm+_+grundpreis_+0_027+_+1+m/85368/)
Damit kannst Du schon eine Menge anfangen - anschließend brichst Du das ganze auf eine Nummer leichter herunter!!
Von diesem ganzen "Billigheimern" kann ich auch nur abraten. Das kaufst Du im Zweifel sehr teuer ein!!!!


----------



## howmuchisthefish (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ihr seid klasse! Danke für die Antworten. Kann erst heute Abend was zu allem sagen, habe Spätschicht.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



vermesser schrieb:


> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...E-EVX-632ML-418-SPIN-190m-4-18g_p29621_x2.htm ,


Die gefällt mir. Auch die 20-50er würd ich noch bezahlen, wenn es empfehlenswerter wäre!?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zunächst mal, herzlich willkommen im AB.
> Eine  wichtige Info hast du uns vorenthalten, soll es mit Kunstködern auf die gelisteten Raubfische gehen und wenn ja mit welchen?


Danke und ja, möglichst auch mit Gummi.



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Schau mal ob du noch irgendwo ne Trend Majesti Carp 2,75 lbs findest, das sind Karpfenruten mit perfektem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für den Anfang. Kosten im Doppelpack 40 Euro. Einzeln glaub 30€.


 Die gefällt mir auch, nur leider überall nicht mehr erhältlich.



Franky schrieb:


> http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/914/dam+steckrute+impressa+60_laenge+3_0m_++wg+30_60g/73748/
> Dazu diese Freilaufrolle:
> http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrollen/890/abu+freilaufrolle+cardinal+503i+free+runner_1189102_/38949/


Die gefällt auch!  Dazu würde ich dann auch die von dir empfohlene Rolle nehmen.

Jetzt stehe ich vor einer Vorauswahl und muss diesen Beitrag erstmal abschicken, damit ich sehe welche Links/Ruten denn überhaupt zur näheren Auswahl gehören.

Was das ganze sonstige Zubehör kostet, ist mir erstmal egal. Wichtig ist, dass ich das Hauptequipment bestelle und bezahle. Was ich danach verteilt auf mehrere Tage, Wochen und Monate für Zubehör ausgebe, fällt meinem Gehirn dann nicht mehr so auf.  Freunde werden mir auch aushelfen und das ein oder andere  "Teil" schenken und leihen...

Ich hätte viel früher antworten sollen, denn das war irgendwie zuviel Input auf einmal für mich.

Edit: Für weitere Rutenvorschläge bin ich offen.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Schaut mal was ich noch beim stöbern gefunden habe:
Hier Rute+Rolle:http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ute-Procaster-X-3000-Rolle_c574_p36225_x2.htm

Und hier noch ne Rute: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...35g-Spinnrute-Sondermodell_c575_p27238_x2.htm

Kann ich mit einem davon was anfangen? Passt das so zu meinem Vorhaben?

Sind Sonderposten/Angebote...


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Nö, das Set is ne Hecht und Zanderkombo zum Spinnen. Könnte brauchbar sein dafür, kenn ich nicht.

Die Stimula is billigstes Gerödel mit Shimano Label. Lass es.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Servus! 

Dann stehe ich vor dem Kauf von diesen beiden Kombinationen:

*"DAM Steckrute Impressa 60"* _3m WG 30-60 54,90€_
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/914/dam%20steckrute%20impressa%2060_laenge%203_0m_wg%2030_60g/73748/
mit dieser Rolle
*"Abu Garcia Freilufrolle Cardinal 503I Free Runner"* _54,90€_
http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrollen/893/abu+freilaufrolle+cardinal+503i+free+runner_1189102_/38949/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und diese Rute
*"Mitchel Mag Pro Lite EVX 662M 12/40 Spin"* _1,98m WG 8-32 64,99€_
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...240-SPIN-198m-8-32g_c90-592-636_p27003_x2.htm
mit dieser Rolle
*"Ryobi Ecusima 2000 Vi"* _42,95€_
http://www.bac-shop.de/ryobi-ecusima-vi.html

Könnt ihr das so absegnen? |supergri

Das sind jetzt leider 3 verschiedene Shops bei denen ich bestellen müsste. Ich schaue ob ich die Artikel nicht auf nur 2, oder gar einen Shop reduzieren kann.

Natürlich bin ich immer noch für weitere Links zu anderen, jetzt aber günstigeren Ruten und Rollen, als die gewählten, dankbar! 

Edit: Hab jetzt mal geschaut und siehe da, alle Artikel gibts bei Gerlinger. Dort wird dann bestellt, wenn mir nicht jemand günstigere, aber gleichwertige Alternativen zeigt.

*Achso, ganz vergessen:* an Rhein und Neckar solls damit auch irgendwann mal gehen!? Dort auch bedenkenlos nutzbar, oder geht das schon wieder garnicht?

Edit²: mit den genannten Ruten und Rollen wäre ich bei rund 215€. Was dürfte mich jetzt noch das nötigste Zubehör kosten, um immerhin nur die wirklich grundlegensten Dinge zu haben? Ohne irgendwelche Hocker, Schirme etc. Also nur die wichtigsten Haken, Blinker, Wobbler, GuFi, Schnur, Hakenlöser, Kescher, Totschläger...

Dazu ne vielleicht blöde Frage...kann ich nicht nen eigenen, selbstgebauten Prügel verwenden, oder reisst mir dafür der Kontrolleur den Schädel ab, wenn ich irgendwann einmal in deutschen Gewässern fische?


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

ich hab meinen selber an der drehbank gedreht.

das ist völlig egal....

viele nehmen auch einfach nur ne rohrzange o.ä.


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Dann stehe ich vor dem Kauf von diesen beiden Kombinationen:
> 
> ...



Material und Bezugsquelle passen!!! Ich bin seit gut 20 Jahren Kunde beim Gerlinger... 

Was den Prügel angeht - vollkommen egal was! Hauptsache das Ding wirkt... Es gibt da gottseidank keine Norm für!
Ein Hammerstiel, der im Zweifel noch ausgebohrt und mit Blei gefüllt ist, funktioniert erstklassig!


----------



## howmuchisthefish (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> ich hab meinen selber an der drehbank gedreht.


Genau das selbe habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Dazu ne vielleicht blöde Frage...kann ich nicht nen eigenen, selbstgebauten Prügel verwenden, oder reisst mir dafür der Kontrolleur den Schädel ab, wenn ich irgendwann einmal in deutschen Gewässern fische?



Ich z.B. nutze dazu eigentlich fast immer die Faust, und falls der etwaige Kontrolleur ein ganzer heißer Hund ist, bin ich gespannt, was er zu meiner Bierpulle sagt bzw. auf die Erklärung, warum das kein geeigneter Gegenstand sein sollte, einen Fisch zu betäuben.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

http://www.werbeblogger.de/2011/07/05/neu-bei-ikea-kloppe-mit-anleitung/


----------



## howmuchisthefish (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Wo wird da genau draufgehauen? Direkt auf den Schädel? 
Meine Anglerkollegen sind leider auf der Früh und Nachtschicht


----------



## Andre´ (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ahoi 

Ich bin Jugendwart bei uns im Verein und werde auch oft nach Ausrüstungsvorschlägen gefragt. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich ein totaler Fan von Feederruten und Ihrer Vielseitigkeit. ( vorausgesetzt man ist kein blutiger Anfänger und kann auch mit einer Rute dieser Länge umgehen ).

Mit einer Feederrute kann man:

- Posenangeln auf Forellen und auch Schleppen
- Sbirulinofischen auf Forelle mit Teig oder kleinen Kunstködern ( mach ich selbst und klappt herrvorragend ) 
- mit dem Futterkorb im Strom aber auch im Stillwasser angeln 
- mit der Methodfeeder , Satzkarpfen und grössere Weisfische beangeln
- Matchfischen 
- Posenangeln auf Barsch mit ( kleinen ) Köfi oder Wurm
- Aalangeln im Still- sowie Fliesswasser

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an ob Du im Forellensee angelst oder am Bach, beim letzteren wäre die Rute wohl nicht so Top^^ 

Dazu eine Spinnrute mit 30-60 Gr für Hecht und Grösseres.

Ansonsten Super Vorschläge hier , finde echt gut das einem Jungfischer so geholfen wird....


----------



## Chefkoch85 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hi,

Jap direkt auf den Schädel (ungefähr auf Augenhöhe), danach aber bitte den Herzstich oder den von mir favorisierten Kiemenschnitt nicht vergessen. Der Schlag aufn Kopf is ja eigentlich nur ne Betäubung (wobei der bei mir die meisten schon übern Jordan schickt). Obs funktioniert hat kann man anhand des Augendrehreflexes feststellen. Das bedeutet: Wenn du den fisch auf die Seite drehst sollte er stur geradeaus schauen. Wenn das Auge nach unten mit wandert ist der fisch noch nicht tot.

Grüßla


----------



## howmuchisthefish (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Ansonsten Super Vorschläge hier , finde echt gut das einem Jungfischer so geholfen wird....


Ja, das finde ich auch. Fällt einem sehr schnell auf und ich bin euch sehr dankbar! Ist nicht in allen Foren/Themenbereichen so. Es wurde nicht auf irgendwelche ähnlichen Threads verwiesen, in denen das schon hunderte male durchgekaut wurde oder so. Und von denen gibt es war scheinlich etliche. Jeder Beginner möchte/braucht eine individuelle Beratung und ihr bietet dies an. 



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> ...danach aber bitte den Herzstich oder den von mir favorisierten Kiemenschnitt nicht vergessen. Der Schlag aufn Kopf is ja eigentlich nur ne Betäubung...Obs funktioniert hat kann man anhand des Augendrehreflexes feststellen. Das bedeutet: Wenn du den fisch auf die Seite drehst sollte er stur geradeaus schauen. Wenn das Auge nach unten mit wandert ist der fisch noch nicht tot.
> 
> Grüßla


Das weiß ich. Danke für die Tipps. Habs nur noch nie selber ausgeführt und das muss ich mir dann nochmal zeigen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Mit einer Feederrute kann man:
> 
> - Posenangeln auf Forellen und auch Schleppen
> - Sbirulinofischen auf Forelle mit Teig oder kleinen Kunstködern ( mach ich selbst und klappt herrvorragend )
> ...


Ich möchte die Liste noch erweitern, um:
Fischen mit Köfi auf Zander und Hecht am Grund, sowie auch Posenangeln auf die beiden Fischarten.
Vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um eine "heavy Feeder", mit nicht zu kleinen Rutenringen!
Eine "Feeder" ist tatsächlich die am vielseitigsten einsetzbare Rute, nur zum Spinnfischen taugen die nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Liste noch erweitern,
> Vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um eine "heavy Feeder", mit nicht zu kleinen Rutenringen!



Da erweitere ich gleich noch mal mit, falls du mal an der Küste dein Glück versuchen möchtest, kannst du deine Heavy Feeder sogar von einer Seebrücke bzw. in der Brandung auf z.B. Platte einsetzen.
Also grundsätzlich wäre ein solches Teil, zumal es die schon für einen schmalen Taler gibt, als Allroundansitzrute bei mir erste Wahl.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Also grundsätzlich wäre ein solches Teil, zumal es die schon für einen  schmalen Taler gibt, als Allroundansitzrute bei mir erste Wahl.


Bei mir auch, deshalb habe ich auch eine, die für alles herhalten muss!
Irgendwas von Spro in 3,60m, hat glaube ich 75€ gekostet.
Damit habe ich vom Boot aus schon einen spannenden Drill gehabt, Waller 1,20m!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Da ich ja erstmal nur um Ausland fischen werde, kommt das Meer bei mir auch mal in Frage. Aber vorgenommen habe ich mir das nicht. Falls es dazu kommt, werde ich dort gute Ratschläge von Einheimischen bekommen. Da ich mein Angelmaterial aber für Fluss und See erstmal hier kaufen will um es mitzunehmen, muss ich mir von euch helfen lassen....was auch erstklassig funktioniert!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Dazu ne vielleicht blöde Frage...kann ich nicht nen eigenen, selbstgebauten Prügel verwenden, oder reisst mir dafür der Kontrolleur den Schädel ab, wenn ich irgendwann einmal in deutschen Gewässern fische?


 
Einen sehr kostengünstigen Fischtöter findest du in jedem Baumarkt: Hammerstiel.

Probleme mit einem Kontrolleur sind nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber:
Wie bekomme ich die Ecusima denn an die Mitchell Rute geschraubt? Ich seh da keine Schraubringe!?
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/16/__/shop/prod/75059

http://www.gerlinger.de/page/16/__/shop/prod/90486

Edit: Zu der Mitchel Rute wird auch ne Mitchell Rolle empfohlen. Gibt da auch ganz günstige 3000er Freilauf von Mitchell!? Bin gerade irgendwie total verunsichert |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Der Rollenhalter ist im Griff verarbeitet. Ein Teil ist drehbar. Tippe mal auf das vorderste.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ich denke die Rute hat einen "Downforce Rollenhalter", dabei wird der gesamte Vordergriff geschraubt. Allerdings egal wie, die Rolle sollte da auf jeden Fall passen.
Welche Länge und WG willst du denn kaufen?

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ahaaa

Na darauf wäre ich nie gekommen #d Scheint ja ganz praktisch zu sein, aber wie verhält sich das dann beim Angeln?
Nicht dass sich der Griff beim halten/werfen/drillen von selber lockert und mir die Rolle wegfliegt?

Gekauft sollen genau die beiden verlinkten Artikel. 1,98m 8-32g

Ich werde bald dann meine Finale Bestellliste hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Normal sollte danichts passieren. Dreht sich ja fest. Fan von den Dingern bin ich aber auch nicht grade.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Nicht dass sich der Griff beim halten/werfen/drillen von selber lockert und mir die Rolle wegfliegt


Das kann eigentlich nicht passieren, denn es sind schon einige Umdrehungen, bevor die Rolle da rausfällt und das merkt man schon beim Fischen, wenn sich dort etwas lockert.
Ich habe eine Spinnrute mit einem ähnlichen Griff und dieser hat sogar eine klickende Rastung, ob dies bei der Mitchel allerdings auch so ist, weiß ich nicht?
Empfindlich sind solche Griffe allerdings bei Überdrehen, dann ist es vorbei mit dem Halt der Rolle.
Aber es gibt auch Spezialisten, die es schaffen einen konventionellen
Rollenhalter zu überdrehen!

@Allrounder, wir kommen hier im Minutenabstand mit den sinngemäß gleichen Antworten!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ich schick denen gleich ne E-Mail raus. Nicht das es später nur an der Breite der Haltestege hapert, oder die Gesamtlänge der Haltestege zu lang ist und sich der Griff nicht weit genug ausseinander drehen lässt.

Aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Herstellern in dieser Kombination...

Naja, ich schreib sie mal an. Im Zweifel können die das ja vor Ort testen |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ist genormt. Um sowas brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Dann brauch ich sie auch nicht anmailen? Bin gerade zu faul mich im Postfach einzuloggen und mache das aber trotzdem morgen vormittag...

Der Junganglerbereich hier ist einfach zu interessant! Bin viel am lesen...


----------



## Kaka (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Habe die Rute. Der vordere Teil des Griffs ist drehbar. Rolle sitzt bombenfest. Egal von welchem Hersteller. Also mach dir keinen Kopf.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ich DANKE euch allen hier!


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Es gab nur ein einziges Mal von Mitchell ein Ruten-/Rollenkonzept, wo tatsächlich nichts anderes passte. Das i9st aber schon über 40 Jahre her. Bei der Dual war der Rutengriff durch ein Gewinde zweigeteilt, der Rollenfuß kam dazwischen. Optisch sehr ansprechend, aber es gab für die Rolle nur eine einzige Rute und sie passte sonst nirgends. Ein Flop!

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=1...&tbnw=208&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:52,s:100,i:160


----------



## howmuchisthefish (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hab alles bestellt. Welche Schnüre sind denn nun für die beiden zu empfehlen? Die wollte ich dann im Geschäft kaufen. 
Zumindest die Stärke müsste ich wissen und dann vielleicht noch eine genauere Herstellerempfehlung. Farbe ist mir egal.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Nochmal ich |supergri

Verrät mir jemand welche Schnurstärken für die beiden Ruten/Rollen zu empfehlen sind? Und vielleicht eine generelle persönliche Empfehlung von bestimmten Herstellern?

Was brauche ich alles fürs Sbirolinofischen? Ein Vorfach?

Welche Blinker, Wobbler und GuFis sind denn so zu empfehlen in welchen Gewichten bei den beiden Ruten? Wenn ein GuFi mit kompletter Montage sagen wir mal 20 Gramm hat, sollte die Rute auch ein WG von 0 bis mindestens 20 haben, oder?

Welche Farben? Würd gern wenigstens ne Hand voll Köder bestellen, mit denen ich in stehenden und fliessenden Gewässern, bei klarem und trübem Wasser fischen kann. Fische nur tagsüber. Morgens bis Abends.



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> *"DAM Steckrute Impressa 60"* _3m WG 30-60 54,90€_
> http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/914/dam%20steckrute%20impressa%2060_laenge%203_0m_wg%2030_60g/73748/
> mit dieser Rolle
> *"Abu Garcia Freilufrolle Cardinal 503I Free Runner"* _54,90€_
> ...


----------



## howmuchisthefish (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Na gut, ich werde mir für den Rest im Geschäft nen Rat holen. Mein Paket von Gerlinger wurde heute versandt.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die letzten Wochen bin ich bei meine Recherchen immer wieder auf dieses Forum gestoßen und da ich Foren schätze, erhoffe ich mir nun von Euch endlich die langersehnte Hilfe! |supergri
> 
> ...



Hi,
endlich hast du das beste Hobby überhaupt.
Ich würde dir eine Ultralightrute und eine Mittelschwere Rute empfehlen. Bei ersteren empfehle ich dir eine Rute aus der Mitchell Mag Pro Serie- Top Preisleistungsverhältnis, super Aktion, voll parabolisch, einfach nur Spaß!!! Eine Mittelschwere Rute habe ich nicht, da ich nur Ul auf Barsch fische. Wähle aber bei beiden Ruten eine Länge, die 2m nicht zu sehr überschreitet. Wenn du mit Gummifischen angelst, kannst du dir auch längere Ruten zu legen.
Und noch was: Deinem Text zufolge kann man auf Karpfen mit der Spinnrute angeln. Sicher, man kann alles, aber das ist hier fehl am Platz. Kaprfen zählen zu den Friedfischen, genauer gesagt den Cypriniden, und diese befischt man mit Stationärmontagen wie Posenmontagen und Grundmontagen. Friedfische ernähren sich im fortgeschrittenen Alter allerdings zunehmend räuberisch, vor allem im Sommer während der Brutfischzeit. Bestes Beispiel ist wohl der Rapfen.
Bei den Rollen rate ich dir bezüglich der Hersteller zu Shimano-Immer Spitzenrollen,super Qualität.
Ich wöllte nicht so günstig Angelkram kaufen wie du, weil es meiner Meinung nach meist nichts tolles sein kann, aber um Erfahrungen zu machen reicht es allemale, und die Mag Pro Ruten von Mitchell sind da eine "Ausnahme".
Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Start in dein neues Hobby. Geh ruhig mal an Forellenteiche, das macht Spaß und man fängt immer was.
Lg


Edit:
Habe grade die Links gesehen, kauf lieber woanders, kleiner Tipp, und bitte keine Rute für 20 Euro,ärgerst dich nur. Spar vor allem nicht an der Schnur. Für dein Vorhaben empfiehlt sich übrigens geflochtene Schnur. Power Pro von Shimano 0,10mm schon für 20 Euro.

Köder:
Spinner von Mepps, Mepps Topspinner aus Frankreich!!!
Abu Garcia Toby Blinker
Wobbler Salmo und Abu Garcia, aber auch Lc und Illex.
Guummifische Lunker City, Keitech...


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Shimano-Rollen taugen nix in seinem Preisbereich....
Da steht nur Shimano drauf, ist aber eher nicht drin.


Dann lieber Penn, Okuma oder die Spro Arc's.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

@ flussbarsch: danke, aber du hast anscheinend nur die erste Seite hier gelesen, oder? 

Mein Zeug ist heute angekommen und zu der Mitchell hab ich noch ne Frage. Dazu poste ich nachher ein Foto.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Zum fotografieren bin ich jetzt doch zu faul geworden nach dem Essen

Problem ist dass ich die Spitze der Mitchell nicht ganz aufgesteckt bekomme. Da fehlen so fünf Millimeter bis zum Anschlag. Kann ja wohl so nicht normal sein? 
Und wenn sowas öfter passiert, kann ich da am Zapfen bisschen dran rumschmiergeln bis die Spitze ganz drauf rutscht, oder lieber umtauschen?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> . Da fehlen so fünf Millimeter bis zum Anschlag. Kann ja wohl so nicht normal sein?


Versuche bloß nicht die Teile mit Gewalt zusammen zu stecken, dass muss so sein!Ist absichtlich so konstruiert!
Dieser Abstand soll gewährleisten, dass du die Rute noch jahrelang zusammen stecken kannst!
Wenn sich der Zapfen über die Jahre abschleift, hast du da noch Platz bis es dann letztendlich zusammen ist.
Du scheinst tatsächlich absolut ahnungslos zu sein.

Nachtrag:Wenn es wirklich nur 5mm sind, dann ist der Abstand sowieso recht klein.
Ich habe (teure) Ruten wo dieser Abstand 2cm ist.
Bei gewaltsamen zusammen stecken, kann es dir passieren, dass du die nie wieder auseinander bekommst, oder dir platzt einfach der Blank!
Wenn der Zapfen irgendwann so weit runter ist, dass kein Abstand mehr vorhanden ist, dann ist die Rute auch reif für die Tonne, oder du musst den Zapfen wieder aufwändig aufbauen, das wird sich aber in der Regel nicht lohnen.

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du scheinst tatsächlich absolut ahnungslos zu sein.


Da widerspreche ich dir nicht 
Was würde ich nur ohne euch machen...

Mit Gewalt habe ich nicht gearbeitet. Dass das Thema Angeln und alles was damit zu tun hat, sehr empfindlich ist, habe ich schon gelernt. 

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe und Geduld! 

Hab mir bei Gerlinger noch nen Stuhl, Kescher, Hakenlöser, Sonnenbrille polarisiert, Neoprenhandschuhe und eine Köderbox gekauft. Heute im Geschäft noch Forellenteig, 3 Sbirolino, Dreifach Wirbel, Bleidose, Wobbler, Blinker Gummiperlen und..... der Rest fällt mir nicht ein. 

Ach ja, es gab Shimanoschnüre im Angebot für 2,49€ für150m. Aero Reel. Taugen die was??? Hab einfach mal 4 Stück in vier verschiedenen Stärken gekauft. Dachte mir die zehn Euro sind nun egal wenn es ein Fehlkauf ist. 

Jetzt fehlen noch Haken und Gummifische, aber das mache ich dann mit einem Kollegen zusammen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Ach ja, es gab Shimanoschnüre im Angebot für 2,49€ für150m. Aero Reel.  Taugen die was??? Hab einfach mal 4 Stück in vier verschiedenen Stärken  gekauft. Dachte mir die zehn Euro sind nun egal wenn es ein Fehlkauf  ist.


Bei Schnüren (Mono) im Angebot musst du vorsichtig sein und vorm Einsatz in jedem Fall mal nen Zugtest machen!
Monoschnüre unterliegen Alterungsprozessen und werden schnell mürbe, oft reicht schon falsche Lagerung. UV-Licht und Lösungsmittel, sowie andere Chemikalien (Putzmittel,Chlor) sind Schnurkiller.Also auch nicht im gleichen Schrank mit Muttis Putzzeug lagern.
Schnur sollte nicht trocken, warm und helll gelagert werden!
Am besten kühler dunkler Keller, wenn es nicht gerade der Heizungskeller ist!
Da sind Geflochtene viel unempfindlicher, die haben andere Schwächen!
Normalerweise wechselt man daher auch eine Mono jährlich, spätestens nach zwei Jahren, wobei auch da wieder die Lagerung entscheident ist.
So eine Saison im Auto, am besten noch vorm Fenster z.B., tut nicht gut.

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Nun ja, die Schnüre sind alle in solchen Päckchen verpackt, auf denen steht: Barrier Pack! Keeping line fresh by protecting from moisture & UV. 
Schützt also vor UV Strahlung UND Feuchtigkeit!? 
Bei allen stärken stehen auch Gewichtsangaben wie z.B. bei 0,18mm 3,3Kg. 

Generell nix schlechtes zu den Aero Reel Super Strong Monofilament?


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



> Generell nix schlechtes zu den Aero Reel Super Strong Monofilament?


Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die nicht.

Das ist natürlch von Vorteil wenn die so verkauft werden, also in dieser Verpackung!
Da steht zwar auch "trocken" drauf, allerdings ist damit wohl gemeint, dass du sie nicht in eine Tropfsteinhöhle legst (unverpackt).
Monoschnüre bleiben bei einer normalen Luftfeuchtigkeit geschmeidig.
Vielen ist z.B. nicht bekannt, dass eine Mono bis zu 10% Wasser aufnehmen kann! Dies ist aber von Schnur zu Schnur unterschiedlich.
Wenn die aber so verpackt sind, wie du es beschreibst, dann dürften die auch in Ordnung sein.
Das schlimmste was dir passieren kann, ist wenn der Angelladen Schnüre erst mal in Fensternähe im Regal liegen hat und diese dann nach längerer Zeit in der Grabbelkiste verramscht werden!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Aha, ok. 
Die Schnüre in dem Laden sind alle in einem Regal, welches zu einer fensterlosen Wand zeigt. Hört sich gut an könnte man meinen, aber die Sonne stand am frühen Abend so tief, dass das halbe Regal von der Seite bestrahlt wurde. Auch der Wühlkäfig, aus dem ich meine Schnüre hab, lagen daneben. Sind aber lichtundurchlässig verkackt, wie gesagt. 
Morgen hänge ich zum testen einige Gewichte dran. 

Den angesprochenen Spalt der Mitchell Rute schaue ich mir morgen genauer an. 5mm waren nur geschätzt, könnte auch etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Zum fotografieren bin ich jetzt doch zu faul geworden nach dem Essen
> 
> Problem ist dass ich die Spitze der Mitchell nicht ganz aufgesteckt bekomme. Da fehlen so fünf Millimeter bis zum Anschlag. Kann ja wohl so nicht normal sein?
> Und wenn sowas öfter passiert, kann ich da am Zapfen bisschen dran rumschmiergeln bis die Spitze ganz drauf rutscht, oder lieber umtauschen?



hi,
das ist bei Steckruten so üblich. Da das Kohlefaser mit der Zeit abgenutzt wird, wird die Rute etwas kürzer. Dadurch hast du länger von den Ruten. Versuch es bitte nie mit Gewalt, denn dann wirst du die Rute beschädigen.
Lg


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ok


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

@ Taxidermist: es sind noch genau 11,15mm Luft wenn ich sie zusammengesetzt habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Das wird schon richtig so sein und die von mir genannten 2cm sind auch kein Qualitätsmerkmal, sondern ist halt von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich.
aber bevor du es geschafft hast, diesen Abstand auf Null zu bringen, dass habe ich auch noch nie gesehen, wird die Rute "weich gefischt" sein.
Das habe ich schon mit einer alten Sportex, die ich ca. 25 Jahre geknechtet habe, geschafft!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Nachdem ich nun die Rollen bespult habe, frage ich mich was ich mit den Schnurenden machen soll?

Wie sollen die Steckruten nun transportiert werden? Und wie mache ich das wenn da schon Schur drauf ist und durch die Ringe gezogen wurde?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur mit der Teleskoprute gefischt (vor vielen, vielen Jahren) und da habe ich sie einfach zusammengesteckt und dabei zurückgekurbelt. Aber jetzt will ich alles richtig und fachmännisch machen.

Da ich mich garnicht auskenne, weiss ich auch nicht nach welchen Begriffen ich genau googeln soll...


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Steckrute trennen und die beiden Teile mit Klettband oder Haushaltsgummi zusammen"binden". 

Meine sind immer montiert.

Extra zum Transport die Schnur durchschneiden würde mich nur nerven.


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ich lasse meine Ruten auch immer zusammen.
Beim Transport hänge ich den Einhänger in das Stegloch des ersten Rings über der Steckverbindung ein und verwende zum Schutz Rutenkappen (bei Angel-Ussat unter "Futterale& Transportrohre" > "sonstiges" für €7,50) und Rollenhüllen http://www.gerlinger.de/Rollentasch...=Angelrollen&gclid=CKKq7tHav7oCFQlb3godIBEAZw für den Transport und Schutz.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Der Transport ist meiner Ansicht nach der einzige (recht nervige) Nachteil an Steckruten!
Nachdem ich mir im Auto schon Rutenringe abgebrochen und verbogen habe, nehme ich jede Rute zum Transport komplett auseinander.
Die kommen schön brav in die Hülle und dann ins Transportrohr.
Mein Traum ist ein Auto, wo ich die Ruten unterm Dach aufhängen könnte,dass läst sich aber in meiner "Krüppelkarre" nicht verwirklichen(Twingo).
Weil ich aber fast ausschließlich geflochtene Schnüre fische und daher Knotless-Verbinder benutze, wird die Schnur am Verbinder aufgedröselt, der Köder mit dem aufgewickelten Vorfach in der Box versenkt, dann die Schnur auf die Rolle gewickelt, fertig.
Nachdem ich mir auch schon Rollen beschädigt habe, die ich lange Zeit einfach in meinen Eimer gelegt habe, gab es vor kurzem noch Rollentaschen!
Wie gesagt,wenn das Auto groß genug ist, dass man die Ruten auch einigermaßen sicher ablegen kann,würde ich mir den Akt auch nicht geben.Aber da ich die Kiste immer ziemlich voll habe, ist mir dies zu gefährlich!
Im Boot habe ich schon mal drei komplett montierte Spinnruten dabei und das dauert, bis die alle zusammen und dann vor Abfahrt wieder abmontiert sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Man liest gerne... "Ich habe meine Ruten immer fertig montiert!" und anschließend wundert man sich über wehklagende Beiträge über unerwartete Schnurabrisse, spontane Selbstzerlegungen von Rutenringen, oder ganzen Rutenteilen.

Da sollte man doch fast mal einen knappen Gedanken daran verschwenden, ob da nicht ursächliche Zusammenhänge bestehen!


----------



## Kaka (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ich baue meine Steckruten vor und nach jedem Angeltag komplett auf bzw. ab. Gehe meistens eh nur mit einer Spinnrute los und die paar Minuten sind da schon drin. Bei komplizierteren Montagen würde ich es vielleicht auch anders machen. 

Aber Rolle drauf, durch Ringe fädeln, Snap/Wirbel dran, Köder einhängen dauert halt wirklich nicht lang.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

hallo,
ich transportiere meine einteilige Illex Ul immer fertig montiert im Dacia Logan. Mit Steckruten habe ich auch nie Probleme, dass da was kaputt geht.
Lg


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Was ich mit der Rute machen soll ist das kleinere problem.

Was mache ich mit der Schnur? Lose hängen lassen kann ich wohl nicht, da löst sich alles von der Spule.

Gibts da nen Knoten für oder einfach nen Karabiner an die Schnur und dann irgendwo dran?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hab ja meine beiden Rollen bespult. Bin aber nicht ganz zufrieden damit und möchte beide neu aufspulen und dann auch gleich mit ner ganz anderen Schnur!

Auf die kleine wollte ich diese hier nur in 0,25 oder 0,22 wenn verfügbar: http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...th=/Shops/61234263/Products/Xzoga-Rubylon0,27

und auf die große wollte ich noch ne geflochtene, nur welche muss ich mal schauen...: http://www.tackle-import.com/epages... Vorfächer, Vorfachbau"/"Geflochtene Schnüre"


----------



## Herki-fisht (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hey meine persönliche kaufempfelung ist (besitze ich auch und bin bestens mit zu frieden:

Black Master Spin 5-25 wg und 2,40m länge und die Black Master Spin 20-60 wg	270m länge

Dazu eine rolle die ich ebenfalls selbsst besitze: 
Mitchell Avocet Bronze 1000fd und die gleiche in 2000fd

Wäre meine kaufempfehlung gewesen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Hallo 

Ich brauche keine Ruten und keine Rollen mehr


----------



## Herki-fisht (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

das weiß ich auch aber ich wollte dir nur mal meine meinung mitteilen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Danke, weiss ich zu schätzen.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Bekomme ich in Frankreich jetzt noch Tages und Wochenkarten für Gewässer Region 67?


----------



## angler1996 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

warum klemmst Du die Schnur nicht einfach in den Schnurklipp an der Rolle|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Was für ein Schnurclip?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Ok, danke. 

Und was ist mit Frankreich?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Danke für den Link, den ich erst garnicht anklicken brauche, da ich ihn schon erkenne. 

Meinst du ich hätte nicht gegoogelt? Meinen Recherchen nach gibt's die Karten erst wieder ab Mai. Aber es kann ja sein dass es nicht stimmt und hoffe hier jemanden zu finden der es besser weiß.


----------



## Rudelgurke (12. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Da würd ich mal voller elan in den entsprechenden Bereich des Forums schreiben. Nicht hier, wo es keiner liest.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (12. November 2013)

*AW: Was soll ich nur kaufen???*

Es gibt noch einen anderen Bereich außer diesen? 
Spaß bei Seite, das ist ne gute Idee. Den Rest des Forums habe ich noch nie genutzt.


----------

